# H&R  revolver model 732 won't cock or fire



## jay sullivent (Dec 12, 2013)

It's a 1973 model
Is it worth fixing ?


----------



## ncrobb (Dec 13, 2013)

As you already know you can spend more on the repair than the revolver is would be worth.  For me situations like this comes down to personal attachment to the gun/guitar/whatever.  If the revolver was my grandfather's and I wanted to shoot it; I'd pay the man.  I tend to have strong sentimental attachments.  If I got it in a trade or picked it up cheap; I'd probably cut my loses and try to part it out for something.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 27, 2013)

*ditto*

I think it's a $175 gun IF it worked right.

Not working, it may be worth $75 as a project gun for somebody who likes to tinker.

So to my way of thinking, it makes sense to spend up to $100 to fix it, IF you still want to own a .32 revolver like this.

I see from the Numrich website that they stock a pretty good selection of parts for that model H&R.  I didn't see a hammer, but the trigger is only $12.  The mainpring and guide assembly, ready to drop-in, is $20.  Cylinder stop is $4.50 and the "lift lever" and a few other small parts are a little over two bucks each.

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/ContactUs.htm

*****************************************

Personally, unless it has sentimental value to me, I'd sell it for $50- $70 as a fixer-upper or wall-hangar, throw in another $150 out of my own money, and use that to buy a Kel-Tec P32 or P3AT or Ruger LCP in the $220 price range.


----------

